# poll for favorite shampoo/conditioner for cotton coats



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am trying to find the best shampoo/conditioner for my cottony coated dogs. So far I am thinking Chris Christensen makes their coats look the best and easiest to manage, but I haven't tried every shampoo listed


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll be very curious to see the answers for cottony coats, too. I THINK that's what Noelle has - but I'm not at all sure. I wish I could see the two coat types side-by-side.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm not sure what type of coat Chloe has either.







I will say that I really like the White on White from Chris Christiansen. I also love love love the Ice on Ice - great stuff! I'm also thinking of trying the Shampoo and Conditioner from the other Maltese website. I know I will definitely be getting their tear-stain remover to use as maintenance after we're done with Angel's Eyes.

I'll be interested to see the results of your poll!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

So hard to choose! I use them all depending on the climate.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lucy has a coarse coat and I like the CC stuff but she winds up smelling like a dog again just a day after. I LOVE Pantene but am having problems with excessive matting when I use it. I love Pure Paws and I still need to get Pet Silk!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I will be anxious to see some more replies. Frosty has a cottony coat (in my opinion, any way) and I have fallen madly in love with CC products. I found a small pet boutique that carries the products, even some of the brushes and combs. I went in for a $59 SUV console carseat, came out with $240 worth of clothes, grooming supplies, and car/travel products. I was afraid to tell hubby how much money I ended up spending. But decided better now than when the credit card statement comes in.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

I voted other for Duurstede... It doesn't smell that great, but Katie's coat seems to be a little better when I use it.. I don't like Pet Silk because it's too perfumy.. I've not tried CC products other than Ice on Ice. We do have the Plum Silky. That works well on Kylie, who is really cottony.. Anyway, that's my two cents!








Jess


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I voted other because I prefer the Maltese Secret for Boo.He has a wavy cottony coat & it helped keep the matts to a minimum when it was longer & it gives his hair a better texture.Even though I've had his hair cut to 1 inch,I still use it because I love the fragrance & how soft & shinny his hair is.I have tried PetSilk & CC both & even some of my own hair products.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I use Bio Vite OB Shampoo and K-Pak (human conditioner) for the coat handler I use No Frizz Hair serum (at Walmart for humans) I use the cheepest of these serums they all seem to be the same for me. I have now tried CC and Pet Silk, they are ok but leave my puppy coat dry. I get very little matting with these products even when I don't blow dry. It has been too hot lately to blow dry. I am not sure if she is cottony or not, she isn't with the products I use anyway, I bathe her two or three times a week and have no dry skin or dry coat. I would almost need to see the different types of fur to know what cottony is, she does have slight wave if she is not blow dried, mostly right at the spine. I might add that I brush her daily so that might help with the matting. I might get a matt in her fur once every month or so, she does rough house with other dogs so she is a dog, I don't put her up on the shelf. If someone can let me in on cottony coat and the other types I would love to learn and know what kind of coat Circe has.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I love CC products and I would not use anything else, but I also like Pet Silk, which I use 
once a month(I just love the smell)


Andrea~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know many of us swear by Bo Derek's Bless the Beasts line - the detangling shampoo and fur pomade - for cottony coats. Could you add that?


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

I have a question about the maltese secret. I see there is a whitening one and also an oatmeal one and a clarify one. What do you use? Do you alternate the white and oatmeal? I bath lilly about once a week. Should I do it more or less or is that about how often you all do it??

Right now I use the CC products. I would not mind trying something else though just in case it works better. I would like something that held a scent longer. I bought a fregrance from the pet store for when the cc smell wears off and I am not yet ready for washing lilly again yet. 

Thanks


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

> I know many of us swear by Bo Derek's Bless the Beasts line - the detangling shampoo and fur pomade - for cottony coats. Could you add that?[/B]


 I don't know how to add that one, can you help me, Marj? I knew I was forgetting a popular one







Also for the ones that vote other let us know what you use, so far people have used Maltese secret, pure paws, and duurstede and bio-vite, and k-pak(humen) products.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I usually use Bless the Beasts for Catcher but was out of it and had a lot of Pet Silk so I'm having my groomer use Pet Silk for while. Now that Catcher's hair is short, it is not as critical that I use a non-tangling shampoo as it doesn't mat nearly as much as it did when it was long.

I would never buy Maltese Secret, as I don't wish to support that company.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I love the Bless the Beasts products. PetSilk leaves a residue in Lacey's hair. Lacey has thick, a little wavy hair. Doesn't matt, isn't cottony, but isn't very silky either.


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

good point Kallie/Catcher's Mom. I also do not like MO so maybe I wont even try that one either. I had forgotten I do love bless the beast. I got it when they had it on QVC and then switched for the cc products. maybe I will just order some of the bless the beast again for a change. I know with human hair they say you should change shampoo every so often. I am assuming that it would be the same with our pets?

sherrie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> I have a question about the maltese secret. I see there is a whitening one and also an oatmeal one and a clarify one. What do you use? Do you alternate the white and oatmeal? I bath lilly about once a week. Should I do it more or less or is that about how often you all do it??
> 
> Right now I use the CC products. I would not mind trying something else though just in case it works better. I would like something that held a scent longer. I bought a fregrance from the pet store for when the cc smell wears off and I am not yet ready for washing lilly again yet.
> 
> Thanks[/B]


I use the oatmeal shampoo & once a month I use the whitening shampoo.I haven't used the clarify shampoo.I bath Boo once a week.The fragrance is light but it lasts almost until his next bath.He got a bath Sat.,& today I can still smell it a little.The Maltese Secret shampoo & conditioner is somewhat thin & runny & some people don't like that,but it doesn't effect the quality as far as I'm concerned.I used to use Petsilk & loved the smell of it but they quit making the ones I used.


----------



## NewMommie (Jan 19, 2006)

Rolley for some reason after I gave him his first hair cut, had a really dry cotton coat, then i was using different shampoos, and then i decided to try the pet silk.. it was sooooo soft after, ive been using it for a few months now and its still soft as ever. even after a week people will ask if i just took him a bath because his hair stays soft. I highly recommend pet silk.. althought i havent tried the CC shampoo, but i did use the show off.. not sure if that counts... 


Good luck!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's the Bless the Beasts website. http://www.blessthebeasts.net/btb_online.html

It was great when QVC carried her line. They always seem to be out of fur pomade on her website. I think they have trouble keeping up with the demand which may be why QVC dropped them.

Her products are great if you can get them!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I have a new favorite I've been using for about a month. I had been so upset cause Bella's fur was still soft but had a frizzy feel and look to it. I was in Target one day and picked up Loreal kids strawberry smoothie. It was $3, tear free, and smelled great so I figured why not. She's now gone back to the same type hair she had as a puppy. She has the texture of a baby bunny and I LOVE it! Before I had tried Pantene and Petsilk but they both made her too dry.


----------



## Binky's Mom (Jun 29, 2006)

We have tried the Loreal kids (I love the smell), natural lavender shampoo from Bark and Bath (I think), the Maltese Secret and now the CC products. Bianca's coat by her tail is more cottony-but her coat tends to dry out and get too fluffy with anything but the CC products. I like the way they make her hair actually hang down instead of sticking out. I am one of the ones who thinks the Maltese Secret is too runny. My husband uses a purple shampoo on his hair (silver) and the Maltese Secret smells and looks like a watered down version of it. It just doesn't work for Binky.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

An other one for Bless the Beast. chelsey has a cotton coat and it the only thing that helps with matts if she has any.. not to mention i like the smell. It works great on chester too. Actually I bought it for him first


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> I know many of us swear by Bo Derek's Bless the Beasts line - the detangling shampoo and fur pomade - for cottony coats. Could you add that?[/B]


Bless the Beasts for us, too. We love it, it works beautifully and smells wonderful.

The fur pomade is amazing.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Well so far cc products look like the winner with btb coming in second, so I guess I'll stick with my cc products.


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

I just love the CC products. Haven't tried anything else on the list. I've tried other whitening shampoos from PetCo, but love the the the CC products work.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=228728
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We use Bless the Beast, I love the smell and it really makes the girls coats soft and tangle free, we also use the pomade


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

they said the cc products are not for young pups... how old was you baby when you started using the CC products???


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i have to say...i just used pantene yesterday...and i'm lovin it! massimo smells and feels great.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I use the Oatmeal Shampoo by Bio Groom for Harley & the Fluffy Puppy Shampoo, also Bio Groom for Dakota. I have just started using Oster Strawberry DermaSilk Conditioner on them both & have been happy with the results so far.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Depending on the product that you use on your Maltese will determine if you have a cotton coat or a silky coat. The product used on your Maltese coat can change the type of coat it is. I know this sounds strange but it is true. Some shampoos and conditioners will change a silky coat into a cotton type coat. There are sooo many products out there to use. You have to find the product you like that works for your dogs coat. Human silk shampoo products keep the coat silky. But it can be drying so you need to use a good conditioner. A lot of show people use Treseme products. Right now the trend is using the Pure Paws products. At the last show I was at the Pure Paws products sold out. I have found that Plush Puppy works for my new boys coat. He has a very silky coat. Pure Paws works for my show girls coat. 
It all comes down as to what will work best with the coat of your Maltese. Human products are an option.
I have used Joico K-pak to heal a coat that got damaged. At shows you flat iron the coat to make it neater so you have to use human products to off set the damage. Any way just some thoughts on products.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I use the CC products, when I use the day to day shampoo, thick & thicker and after bath, they feel soooo soft! sometimes when I'm in a hurry, I may skip the thick and thicker part.... 

I've also used Pet Silk. All I have left now is a little Liquid Silk - I REALLY like that!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Depending on the product that you use on your Maltese will determine if you have a cotton coat or a silky coat. The product used on your Maltese coat can change the type of coat it is. I know this sounds strange but it is true. Some shampoos and conditioners will change a silky coat into a cotton type coat. There are sooo many products out there to use. You have to find the product you like that works for your dogs coat. Human silk shampoo products keep the coat silky. But it can be drying so you need to use a good conditioner. A lot of show people use Treseme products. Right now the trend is using the Pure Paws products. At the last show I was at the Pure Paws products sold out. I have found that Plush Puppy works for my new boys coat. He has a very silky coat. Pure Paws works for my show girls coat.
> It all comes down as to what will work best with the coat of your Maltese. Human products are an option.
> I have used Joico K-pak to heal a coat that got damaged. At shows you flat iron the coat to make it neater so you have to use human products to off set the damage. Any way just some thoughts on products.[/B]



While good hair products might make a cotton coat feel better and be more managable, it will not give it the cool touch that is characteristic of the silky coat. On the other end, poor hair care and products can make a nice silky coat feel more cottony to the touch.


----------

